# Replacement 2x10 crankset for Boardman Team Fs



## Tom B (19 May 2020)

I have a Boardman team Fs 2017.
The bike is fitted with a FSA mega Exo BB and a FSA comet 38/24 crankset which I've never liked. It seems allergic to the chain and ditches it off either of the rings at every opportunity. It seems that smaller bumps cause it greater issue. It dropped probably half a dozen times last night descending an unremarkable cobbled road. Changing in the cassette frequently pops the chain off the front, though the fact the cassette rocks like a dick in a bucket on the freehub isn't helping (new hub ordered)

Shifting is poor and the chain happily sits on the climbing rivets between the rings rather than shifting. To cap it off it seems to destroy chains at a rate of one every 2-300miles. I think the rivits that are supposed to be their to help the chain climb strip the side plates.

Some photos attached.

So I want to replace it. I'm a Shimano sort of guy I think the value is good for their entry /mid level stuff.

However I'm confused. I'm used to square taper BB with the occasional octalink thrown in. This modern MTB stuff seems far more complex.

I have been looking at this...

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...-m6000-10sp-mtb-chainset-double/rp-prod161594

Would I need to change the BB to fit this?

Any other offers on a decent deore/slx level crankset? I'm 38t is the largest the FD can Accommodate and I don't really want to go smaller than that. I am flexible on the smaller ring. In fact a 28/38 would tickle my fancy.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

My 2014 FS Pro has a SRAM 2x10 chainset, something that put me off the HT Pro was the FSA chainset.

What about a Shimano 2x Deore SLX with hollowtech 2 bearings. Easy swap.

Just watch the availability of spare chainrings on 2 x 10. Its £50 for my larger SRAM ring.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

Or a GX 2x10, I have the S1000 chainset which is the same.


----------



## Tom B (21 May 2020)

I shall have a look at those.

Is it a cert that if I move away from the FSA I'm going need to change the bearings? 

I'm not upto speed with these modern BBs. If it's not square taper its new to me.


----------



## Tom B (10 Feb 2021)

I'm still mulling this over and recovering from the idea of open wallet surgery. But now the MTB urge is back.

See also https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tight-bb-and-reluctant-freehub.270172/

I had an idea.

Given that the BB and rear mech (see other post) is kaput and I want to / need to replace the crankset and rear mech I am considering following the herd for once in my life and going 1x

What mods would I need? Would this work out cheaper than replacing the 2x ?

Is it simply a case of buying the appropriate crankset?

I'll worry about the rear mech and new wider cassette later.

Again pointers to parts would be great.


What tool will I need to get the FSA BB off and will the same tool suit a (likely Shimano) replacement?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2021)

The FSA should come off with a standard bottom bracket tool for Hollowtech II type BBs, although FSA market their own one https://www.wiggle.co.uk/fsa-megaexo-bb-cup-spanner-e0102

The same one will also allow you to fit a replacement Shimano, SRAM GXP, or similar replacement BB with the appropriate crankset.


----------



## Tom B (11 Feb 2021)

Had a bash on the bike yesterday in the hope that it would free off after drenching in lube.... Nope. Not really impressed with this FSA stuff.




Jenkins said:


> The FSA should come off with a standard bottom bracket tool for Hollowtech II type BBs, although FSA market their own one https://www.wiggle.co.uk/fsa-megaexo-bb-cup-spanner-e0102
> 
> The same one will also allow you to fit a replacement Shimano, SRAM GXP, or similar replacement BB with the appropriate crankset.



Do I need a tool to remove the cranks too?


This modern BB stuff is blowing my head! Give me square taper!!!!!!!!

I have seen this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Which mentions includes a BB if so i think it'll be a bargain. I've asked the seller to confirm if it includes the BB bearings as opposed to the bb spindle.


----------



## Gunk (11 Feb 2021)

I would recommend a decent used XT or XTR crankset.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2021)

Tom B said:


> Do I need a tool to remove the cranks too?


I did the FSA on my Giant flatbar last year and, if I remember corectly, all you need is an 8mm Allen key to remove the non-drive side, the drive side should then slide out and then you remove the cups with the BB tool. If you've ever done a SRAM GXP BB it's exactly the same process.


----------

